# Crossbreeding?



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, Many good breeds were made by crossbreeding. Now, how would you do this without making a useless (well, no birds are useless, useless in performence rather) pigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends on what you're crossing and what your goals are. Some things are easier to make than others, and some things are more practical.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Anything really, I'm basiclly looking for . . . how to put this . . . pigeon recipes


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eh...well. That makes it more difficult  It takes a lot of inbreeding and bringing in other ideal birds, which takes quite a bit of time usually. The color projects typically go a bit more smooth than something more dramatic. Then once you've got what you want, you till have to work on stabilizing it. And there's always room for improvement  But really I don't know what to say if you don't have any ideas or dream pigeons to throw out there. Most of the F1 birds will be 'useless' (and probably many birds in the generations following for a while), but breeding them back to the parents or other ideal birds will help make the traits you're going for more strong.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm, I was thinking something like a thief pouter with a homer to get the best of bothe worlds or something like that


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Cross breding has been done by many a new comer. Then later they get into selected breeds. Its work for a person that has bred for years . Most often then its done for color or improved type. new strains Are long to set the desired idea. And the purpose is well thought. NOW many new strains are ever done And the few are just somewhat different then the exsisting strain. Strain meaning breed. type. thief pouter times racing home you lose the first generation. then second depending which way you go say back to pouter you start to gain agin. Third you gain more. For just backyard enjoyment do what you want. To compete someday You have to set a goal. So many breed types are there to choose from In pigeons today Each have there ideal to breed for. Good enjoyment on your keeping the birds i think later if remain in the hobby you will find a breed or two you really enjoy.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Good thought, newbies like me at one time loved the thougt of creation. I mean creating a different looking bird from two different breeds. The beauty is there, perhaps not the performance, but that was for my own enjoyment. In fact, I have a nested pair of archangel mixed with some kind of saxon. I'm just keeping them around to watch, because they are beautiful.


----------

